# At what age are vizslas considered full grown?



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

We have a 5 month old....when will she be fully grown?


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

I think 18 months is the general rule?

Our 5 month old male has shot up in the last 2 weeks. He's 18.3kg. They seen to have spurts of growth rather than a constant increase.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

I've heard 18 mths as well. I agree that they seem to grow in spurts. Do they seem to get hiccups more when going through a growth spurt? We feel like Pacer does.


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Our Molly gets hicups often as well....we think it's becasue she drinks too fast. Molly is already 20 inches tall....can't imagine another year of growth.


----------

